# Being and Time, part 1: Why Heidegger matters



## somnambulist (Mar 1, 2011)

The most important and influential continental philosopher of the last century was also a Nazi. How did he get there? What can we learn from him?

by Simon Critchley
guardian.co.uk, Monday 8 June 2009 09.00 BST

Martin Heidegger (1889-1976) was the most important and influential philosopher in the continental tradition in the 20th century. Being and Time, first published in 1927, was his magnum opus. There is no way of understanding what took place in continental philosophy after Heidegger without coming to terms with Being and Time. Furthermore, unlike many Anglo-American philosophers, Heidegger has exerted a huge influence outside philosophy, in areas as diverse as architecture, contemporary art, social and political theory, psychotherapy, psychiatry and theology.

However, because of his political commitment to National Socialism in 1933, when he assumed the position of Rector of Freiburg University in south-western Germany, Heidegger continues to arouse controversy, polemic and much heated misunderstanding.

Όλο το άρθρο εδώ


----------



## anef (Mar 1, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά και γενικά αυτές οι σειρές της Guardian, δεν τις είχα εντοπίσει. Ευχαριστώ!


----------

